# K2 Cover Special for under $10.00 - Edit: Now they're all gone : (



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Mivizu-Amazon-Kindle-Leather-reader/dp/B002ETAALY/ref=sr_1_183?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1246028341&sr=1-183&tag=kbpst-20

Saw this on the Amazon boards (yes, I still check it out occasionally). This is a special promotion with limited quantities. I have M-Edge covers I love and the Amazon cover but thought it would be nice to have one that stood up. Couldn't justify yet another M-Edge, but thought I'd give this a try. Not sure about the tiny little corner holders, but I have my fingers crossed....


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, what a deal! If I had a K2 I wuld pick up a couple of them! Too bad they don't have them for the KK.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the post, I ordered to add to my DW's anniversary present.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> Thanks for the post, I ordered to add to my DW's anniversary present.


What color did you get? I ordered the blue, but am wondering if I should have gone with the green.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Holy moley!!!  I just ordered a red one - for that price how can you go wrong?


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered a green one which will make a nice change for my purple Oberon RoH

patrisha


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I got her the plum, already have wine Celtic Hounds from Oberon and red m-edge platform covers, so this shoud fix her up. I'll let her pick her own skins.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the head's up! I just ordered a plum, too.  But....the green's really nice, so is the red, and the blue....


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Many thanks for posting this. 
The blue looked lovely. Forced me to do a "one-click".
For $11.21 it's a very reasonable gamble.


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for the notice!!! As I was ordering, the black & red colors disappeared! So I ordered green, pink & plum!


----------



## ktwac (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you for posting this! I ordered a green one. That is an awesome price


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Shoot, I missed the plum.  There are only 3 colors available now.
deb


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I too wish they had these for the original kindle. That's an awesome deal.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up! Great price. I just ordered one.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

drenee said:


> Shoot, I missed the plum. There are only 3 colors available now.
> deb


I just ordered the plum.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I swore I was done buying covers when I ordered the Noreve last week.   I ordered the pink.  

drenee--the plum was still showing as available a minute ago.....pink is the only one showing in limited quantities, all others show "in stock".


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

hmmm, i looked again, cannot see the plum.  
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay, this time they showed up.  All 6 colors.  How weird is that?  
deb


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you for the information.  I got my red one ordered.  Also let my co-worker know so she could order one for her kindle too.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, guys.  I was able to order.  And I ordered fast enough it didn't disappear.  LOL.  
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Price appears to be back up to $34.95.  Hope everyone who wanted one was able to grab it!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy cow, are you kidding me?  Wow.  
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Just checked.  They're now 39.95.  Is it bring your child to work day?  Just wondering if they're letting someone play around in the system that shouldn't be.
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Weird, they still show at $34.95 for me.  

The original description is gone as well; it referred to a promotion for today where 26 units would be available at a discounted price.  I'm guessing they sold all 26.  LOL


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks to our Boards I'm sure.  
deb


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the post, sorry I missed it!  

I am already looking for a second cover for when I take the kindle someplace that might be less case friendly.  I would have snagged one in a heartbeat.  Too bad too many other folks were faster than me.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Wonder if they stopped with 26?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

grrrr, I missed it.  I guess I shouldn't "work" so much while I'm at work


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd love to count up what our members got and see if we got most of the 26.
deb


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

kim said:


> grrrr, I missed it. I guess I shouldn't "work" so much while I'm at work


Well, at least you will have money for a more expensive skin.


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I grabbed a blue one.  Couldn't resist the option to be able to stand it up - I like to read while eating.  Thanks for letting us all know about the offer.

KH


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

khrunner said:


> I grabbed a blue one. Couldn't resist the option to be able to stand it up - I like to read while eating. Thanks for letting us all know about the offer.
> 
> KH


That was my reason as well; I do have an easel that works very well, but I can see where there are times that a stand up case is helpful. I also really like the floating and extra slim look of this one. It's the same type of case I prefer for my iPhone.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh darn it. I missed it.
Not that I need another cover, but for $10.00 how could you say no?


----------



## pchoi902 (May 21, 2009)

wow, I actually bought my for $34.95. I contacted customer service and they told me they got hammered with orders in the morning and oversold the amount intended haha.. thanks to VG and Kindleboards


----------



## s0ck (Jun 12, 2009)

How is the kindle secured to the case?  From the pictures it doesn't look at that secure... I can't wait to read the reviews from the folks who were able to pick up the case for $10.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm fairly certain it snaps in and those corners are tightly fitted, similar to a snap on back for a cell phone.  My only real concern is whether or not a back skin on the Kindle will be an issue.

But I do plan doing on a comprehensive review for this one as soon as it arrives.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That was quite a promotion!

They're back up to $34.95 now - the MSRP is $69.96, so those of you who got one for less than $10 got quite a steal.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Haha, wow. That was a good deal.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

aww i missed this! I would have gotten one for 10$ for sure even though I don't need any more cases. It would have been nice to get a stand up type cover. 

Anyone that snatched these up please post pics and reviews asap!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Just got my shipping notification on mine; I opted for their standard (cheap) shipping, so it's coming via USPS.  Not sure yet where it's coming from, but it should be here this week I'd think.

And yes, I'll be posting pics.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh man! I can't believe I missed that. I spent all my birthday money to get a kindle, and I've been looking for a cheap case. This would have been perfect. I should start checking KB on my phones browser so I don't miss another deal like this!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I actually only paid 6.24 for mine.  It's on it's way.  I'll be sure to let you know what I think. 
deb


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

My case came today and I love it!  It is so small, but feels sturdy and is like reading the Kindle naked.    The corners were easy to snap in and it feels really secure.  Stands up easily and the blue is a really pretty shade.  I'll try to post pictures tomorrow when I have better light so that you can see the colors more naturally.  The only thing that prevents me from giving it five stars is;
1. The smoothness of the leather.  I think it will show fingerprints and marks.  Some texturing would hide things more easily.  But maybe it will be fine - time will tell.  
2. The inside cover is a very pretty and soft suede-y feeling material, but I'm scared it will also show wear.  I am kind of OCD with my stuff and always like things to look pristine - so I may just be being too picky.

On the whole, I am extremely pleased and think this is my new favorite cover (and I have the Amazon and 2 from M-Edge).    

As a funny aside,  I took it with me to the mall tonight.  My husband and I were upgrading to the new iphones and I read while all the formalities were done.  I wound up with several Apple employess drooling over my Kindle and  two were going home and placing orders!  What a hoot!


----------



## s0ck (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the review vg.  

Does the clasp get in the way when you're holding the Kindle in one hand with the cover folded over?  Also, it looks like the button securing the leather clasp is a snap button rather than a magnetic one.  Any issues there?  

Most importantly, do you think the cover is worth the full $35?


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

The snap stayed out of the way - I was really surprised.  I think I like it better than a magnet (just can't feel comfortable with the Kindle around magnets, even though I know its ok).  The snap works easily so I don't feel that I'm having to press too hard against the Kindle.  At first you may go "$35 for this little thing?"  But it is such a compact, sleek pretty thing that, yes, I do feel it is worth the price.  Nothing is wasted on this case.  It stands up well, disappears when you hold the Kindle to read, and feels good in your hand.  I'm really glad to have it, and really, really glad I got it at the special price.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

please update with pics!


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Great! I can't wait to get mine!!! I hope it's there today!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I took a bunch of pictures, but its been so long since I used my Flickr account that I'm having trouble getting in to post them.  I'll keep trying.....


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

vg said:


> I took a bunch of pictures, but its been so long since I used my Flickr account that I'm having trouble getting in to post them. I'll keep trying.....


I'm excited to see your pics. Although I missed out on the $10.00 deal, I went ahead and ordered me one at the price of $34.95 down from $69.95 still think that's a good deal, and if they are indeed as nice as you say they are, I think I am going to love it!!!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I really like it.  It's not as luxurious looking at the pebbled m-edge cases.  But the more I use it, the happier I am.  And above I mentioned being worried about smudges - I purposely put some on (you can't believe how hard that was for me to do - was worried they would be a forever mark) and was happy to see that the cover wiped clean with a soft rag.  Still working on the pictures, I may have to open a new SmugMug account to do it.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

Glad to know the smudge wiped off real easy, thank you for that information


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Mine also arrived today--not bad at all for coast to coast shipping.

Quick preliminary thoughts below; I'll take pics later today & post a more in depth review when I can.


The cover was shipped in a very lightweight box inside a padded envelope. While the envelope sustained no damage, the box was crushed in more than one direction. If this is purchased as a gift, you may need to consider having it sent to you first as the packaging may not hold up well in transit. No damage to the cover was found.

Cover weight is under 6 ounces. Easily the silmmest cover I've seen, about the same overall depth as a Kindle + sleeve combo. Cover is fairly rigid and should prove to provide the same level of protection as my Simplicity Sleeve. There is little to no padding front or back.

Cover stands as advertised, and the angle is somewhat adjustable for reading. Strap must be tucked UNDER for reading in this position; the suede-like interior is non slip & having that portion of the closure tab facing downward helps hold the Kindle in place while upright.

I know some were concerned about the holding mechanism; a fully skinned Kindle snaps in securely & still removes relatively easily. Very unlikely to fall out as the fit is snug.

The nitpicky stuff: Quality control is not good the unit I received. If you're a perfectionist, this is probably not the case for you. The bonded edges are uneven, and are already showing signs of a possible split on one corner. The leather is not bonded evenly to the interior of the case in spot, leaving small wrinkles & bulges especially on the back. Leather over the curved corners are not well stretched, and again are both lumpy and uneven. All of this may be less noticeable on a darker case (I have the light pink.) 

At the current price point of $34.95 with the additional $10 shipping, my initial feel is it's overpriced. I have some concerns about how well the bonded edges will hold up over time since they appear to be poorly done. As a $20 cover with $5 shipping, it would be closer to the mark. At $11 and change for those of us who snagged the deal, it's well worth it. The floating look is nice, and it functions exactly as it should. It's just not the most attractive case out there. Stick with one of the darker colors if you buy; they won't show dirt as easily & the imperfections may be less noticeable. Might be a good second case if you need the easel functionality & can't handle the weight of the M-Edge. As vg mentioned, this isn't a luxurious case and I don't think I'll be cancelling my Noreve order in favor of using this as my primary case. 

I'll try to get closeups of the trouble spots when I do photos later today.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

, front view. It's more of a royal blue in normal circumstances - looks so bright in direct sun

, back view.
Notice the cutouts for speakers

, holding Kindle.

, side view. Not much thicker than wrapping a sheet of paper around it

, interior view

, standing view.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

is this what you notice, VictoriaP? I have it in just one corner and agree that it could be better. Luckily, I liked other things about the case enough to let this slide. Maybe as they make more cases, quality will improve. Mine doesn't have any bubbling - maybe email them and ask for a replacement? They seem eager to make the customer happy.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Similar--again, it may be more pronounced on the lighter color.  I was going to use the new point & shoot to capture this, but I may pull out the big rig & the macro to show exactly where the problems are.  We'll see how I feel this afternoon when I have the time.  LOL

For the under $12 total we paid, it's not worth the hassle of going through an exchange.  It's fine as a second cover that won't see a ton of use, plus if I get annoyed enough by it, I can always dissect it & see what I might be able to improve!  But if I'd paid their current asking price & their inflated shipping (remember, this wasn't priority mail!), then I'd be through the roof over it.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

That blue is very bright.  Guys  will probably like it a lot.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

Does the front fold all the way back flat or does it fold back just in the stand position?


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

It folds back flat


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok thank you, I didn't see a picture with it folded all the way back so I wasn't sure if it did.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Did anybody order more than 1 and feel like selling one to me? Hmmm?? lol. Broke kids do what they gotta do.

But the covers look great! I am seriously jealous.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry - here you go



, I left the snap tag hanging out here, but on the first one it is tucked underneath

lol - sorry, Jesse, just the one for me!


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

[email protected]!!!! Thanks VG


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Got my cover today and I really really really like it.  As previous posters have said it almost disappears it fits so well.  And the corners are very secure.  I was worried about it, but I swung it around over my bed and it didn't even jiggle.  It is like reading it naked, which I love.  
I received an Oberon when I bought my K2 from a member, and I think I'm going to sell it.  Between this cover and the M-edge I'm very happy.  
deb


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

That cover looks very nice. I wish I wouldn't have missed this at the great price.


----------



## gary sullivan (Jan 31, 2009)

Just received my Mivizu K2 cover @ $6.26 promotional cost. It is NOT leather. It's a hard plastic case which fits the Kindle extremely closely - in fact the Reader snaps into this case. Nowhere near worth $34! Would be fairly priced @ ~$12-$16. Snap feature is weak [unfastens very easily], and the unit won't stand in platform-mode well. When snapped backwards, the covers are barely 1" apart leaving the contraption standing very tenuously [precariously?] on a hard surface. M-Edge is the real deal for Kindle drop protection. *and there's those uber-pricey Oberon covers if you are female and still believe in Unicorns and such, but this product is grossly misrepresented - completely molded... But if you need a hard case that fits like a wetsuit, this could be a very expensive solution.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Received cover today. Looks and works very well. 
Fits into our collection of Oberons, M-edge, Strangedog, Octo and Stylz covers, far better than any of the Amazon covers.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

gary sullivan said:


> Just received my Mivizu K2 cover @ $6.26 promotional cost. It is NOT leather. It's a hard plastic case which fits the Kindle extremely closely - in fact the Reader snaps into this case. Nowhere near worth $34! Would be fairly priced @ ~$12-$16. Snap feature is weak [unfastens very easily], and the unit won't stand in platform-mode well. When snapped backwards, the covers are barely 1" apart leaving the contraption standing very tenuously [precariously?] on a hard surface. M-Edge is the real deal for Kindle drop protection. *and there's those uber-pricey Oberon covers if you are female and still believe in Unicorns and such, but this product is grossly misrepresented - completely molded... But if you need a hard case that fits like a wetsuit, this could be a very expensive solution.


Sounds like a very honest review. I've been looking at the M-Egde Go covers. I might end up picking up one of those instead for the price the Mivizu wants. That's crazy.


----------



## s0ck (Jun 12, 2009)

Can others confirm whether or not it's leather?  Considering the seller advertises it as leather, that's a pretty big issue if it's not.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It appears to be coverd in a very thin leather, skived to just a few mm thickness. I do not believe it will provide the protection of an Oberon or a Medge, but with proper care should last andserve. It is a very thin and portable package. My wife likes it on her Kindle.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine arrived yesterday. 
- The blue is darker, verging on navy, than the pictures show.
- Packaging was more than sufficient. It arrived blemish free via USPS.
- The cover is leather, albeit thin, bonded to a hard substance providing protection. 
- K-2 attaches firmly to the cover.
- Nice feel to reading while cover is flipped back (snap does not intrude).
- No problem in standing it up to read. 
- Thin and sleek.
All in all I am pleased. I would have liked a bit of decoration on the cover but we can't all be Oberon and besides it is lighter.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I received my red one yesterday. The color is lovely and it is a very sleek case. It IS leather, but very thin and some sort of plastic is bonded to it at the edges to hold it together. It isn't the neatest look (not uniform along the edges) and it won't hold up to taking my Kindle in and out. One corner is already coming apart. Interestingly, my K2 fits into this case securely even with my Oberon velcro on the back. I don't feel like my K2 is well protected in this case - much better protection in my Oberon where there is some overlap of cover. All in all, this is a sleek case but, I'm glad I didn't pay more than $7.00 for it. Marvin will primarily be staying in my Oberon for sure.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Just opened the plum cover I ordered. First, it arrived in a padded envelope. When I opened the padded envelope, the cover itself was packaged in a thin black box. The box looked as if it had been used before, and on the box lid was a tab reading: Kindle Claret-Red (GE) But when I opened the box, there was a plum cover inside. 

My thoughts: A step under Amazon's basic black cover, but a keeper for me. The plum color, to me, is fine. I do think the cover is leather (albeit thin). I can see what others mean when they mention lack of quality control. I don't see too much that's _off,_ but it's not perfect. IYKWIM The snap closure on mine is secure and it folds back and/or stands with no problems. It's fully functional as far as I can see. If you've ever shopped where there are knock-offs, you'll know what I mean when I say that it reminds me of a knock-off.

So....as I said, for me it's a keeper. I only have the basic black Amazon cover (I didn't even know there were other options before I found y'all).  I will be ordering an Oberon or M Edge (or something else I may read about here) in the future.  I'm perfectly satisfied with my Amazon basic black cover--I like the way it feels, but I do want a prettier cover. For now, since we have several projects to finish around the house (just got 7 replacement windows installed Tuesday), my plain black Amazon cover and my plum bargain will do. For now. I find myself looking at the beautiful Oberon journals more and more....


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I had a cover from this company for my K1, I liked it okay but like the comments here, the overall quality 
was not great. I did remember some who bought red and blue covers had problems with color coming off onto their 
K's. So just beware! 

I would also love to see more pics of these! 

Thanks


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

WOW conflicting reviews   I guess I'm just going to have to wait until mine comes in.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Great reviews of this top-fold (don't know the correct term) cover. Has anyone heard anything of this side-fold one?

http://www.amazon.com/Design-Leather-accessory-package-reading/dp/B002BS4G40/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=I72V52Y21V9SB&colid=D907EHKBWV9

Cheers!!


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

I just received my Red one on Friday. Of course the packing was not the best job, but the case made it through unscathed. First off, I do believe it is leather, although it is very thin leather. It is as it's name implies...sleek. After giving mine a good once over, I did not find anyproblems or issues that might cause it to fall apart in the near future.
The way the Kindle just 'snap' into place with the corners is very nice. The flap bends back and I can use the case standing up, which will come in handy during the lunch hour.
The only thing that I did notice is that I have to pop the end out of the case to plug in the USB. The lip around the edge keeps the USB from slidding in all the way. 
Overall, it is very 'sleek' and very light weight. It it easy to hold with one hand, almost like holding the Kindle naked. So for a very protable lightweight throw in the purse kind of case this works very well. So it's a keeper for me.



F1Wild said:


> Great reviews of this top-fold (don't know the correct term) cover. Has anyone heard anything of this side-fold one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Design-Leather-accessory-package-reading/dp/B002BS4G40/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=I72V52Y21V9SB&colid=D907EHKBWV9
> 
> Cheers!!


Actually I did see this one and I do have it on a wishlist. The only thing keeping me from ordering it, is the light. I already have two lights, I wish we had the option of ordering it without the light. Oh and my wish color is Croc Red....it's one of my favorites!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

tippymn said:


> Actually I did see this one and I do have it on a wishlist. The only thing keeping me from ordering it, is the light. I already have two lights, I wish we had the option of ordering it without the light. Oh and my wish color is Croc Red....it's one of my favorites!


The Croc Red is also on my wish list and I agree about the light - have one, don't need one...maybe I'll email and see if 'without light' can be an option.


----------



## s0ck (Jun 12, 2009)

I just received one of the $35 covers.  Mine came with a book light so I guess they bundle it in if you pay full price.

I got the black cover (which goes well with my solid state black decalgirl skin).  

I have to agree with the rest of the folks that the cover is lacking in the fit and finish department.  The outside of the came with a couple of "dents" and a scuff or two.  I was much more impressed with the quality of the $40 Marware Eco-flip that I have been using (and will probably be going back to).  

I think it is leather on the outside but unfortunately it didn't give me the nice "feel" that I associate with leather.  Given that fact, I think they should have dispensed with the leather all together and just made the whole thing out of plastic and sell it for a lot cheaper.

This cover is easily the slimmest cover available for the Kindle 2.  This is the best feature of the cover and is very easy to hold in one hand.  However, give the the hardness of the plastic that the leather is bonded on to, I don't suspect that it'll give much by way of shock protection should you drop it.  It should be more than adequate however, to protect against scratches and bumps against the front glass when you toss it into your bag.  Given the hardness of the cover, it might provide a bit more protection to the glass should you happen to accidentally hit the front of the Kindle with the cover closed.  

In terms of weight subjectively it doesn't feel appreciably lighter than the amazon cover.  Given how thin the cover is, I was expecting (and would have preferred) it to be much lighter.

Design wise, they goofed with USB/power cable socket.  Because the case doesn't have a cutout for the USB socket, you won't be able to plug in the cable all the way unless you take the Kindle out of the cover.

Overall, I would say that the cover seems to me to be more like a $20 cover than a $35 cover.

As for the book light, think of a cheaper 1 bulb version of the Might Bright book light.  I would price it at about $7 light compared against the $14 of the Mighty Bright.  I would rather they just didn't give me the book light and charged less in overall price.

In conclusion, the folks who were able to buy the cover at the $10 promotional price got a great bargain.  However, at $35 I think it's a bit over priced, even with the bundled book light.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My USB fits fine without taking the K2 out of the cover.  I can't snap it shut, but it does plug in all the way.  
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone who wrote a review on this case heard anything about the contest winners.  Mivizu does not have a website that I could find to see if winner's names were posted.  The names were to be picked yesterday.
deb


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> I was wondering if anyone who wrote a review on this case heard anything about the contest winners. Mivizu does not have a website that I could find to see if winner's names were posted. The names were to be picked yesterday.
> deb


I was wondering the same thing and just sent them an email - I'll let you know what I hear. Fingers crossed that at least someone from KindleBoards wins.....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That's what I was hoping, someone from here would be at least one of the winners.  
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> I was wondering if anyone who wrote a review on this case heard anything about the contest winners. Mivizu does not have a website that I could find to see if winner's names were posted. The names were to be picked yesterday.
> deb


The company or distrubutor is ViZU, but there doesn't seem to be anything when doing a Google search.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I received a card with my cover.  I found it today and it has a website address, but says coming soon.  I typed it in goggle and did not come up with anything.  Minisuit.com

There's also an email address.  [email protected]

deb


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Great reviews of this top-fold (don't know the correct term) cover. Has anyone heard anything of this side-fold one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Design-Leather-accessory-package-reading/dp/B002BS4G40/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=I72V52Y21V9SB&colid=D907EHKBWV9
> 
> Cheers!!


amazon customer reviews are very good


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> I received a card with my cover. I found it today and it has a website address, but says* coming soon*. I typed it in goggle and did not come up with anything. Minisuit.com
> There's also an email address. [email protected]
> deb


It came very soon!!  Website now up and running. www.minisuit.com Although Kindle 1 has a product, but K2 not up yet.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

wow, interesting.  I tried it this afternoon.  Hopefully they'll post the winners of the prizes on their site.
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> wow, interesting. I tried it this afternoon. Hopefully they'll post the winners of the prizes on their site.
> deb


Timing is everything...or in my case, most of the time, nothing!


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

I won!!  Was totally amazed, I never win anything!  I got an email this weekend stating I had one one of the new designs for K2 and asked me to chose one of the six colors and when to ship to.  Seems they have been doing some restructuring and moving their offices and have been a bit overwhelmed.  
I can't wait to see what other product cases they will be offering soon.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

tippymn said:


> I won!! Was totally amazed, I never win anything! I got an email this weekend stating I had one one of the new designs for K2 and asked me to chose one of the six colors and when to ship to. Seems they have been doing some restructuring and moving their offices and have been a bit overwhelmed.
> I can't wait to see what other product cases they will be offering soon.


EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tippymn said:


> I won!! Was totally amazed, I never win anything! I got an email this weekend stating I had one one of the new designs for K2 and asked me to chose one of the six colors and when to ship to. Seems they have been doing some restructuring and moving their offices and have been a bit overwhelmed.
> I can't wait to see what other product cases they will be offering soon.


Congrats, TippyMN!!!

Which color did you choose?

Betsy


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I won too!  I picked Purple this time around and will post pics of the new cover when I receive it (hopefully sometime this week).  I'm still really liking the Sleek Cover and hope this one will let me charge my Kindle with the cover left on.  Pretty excited!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations, guys.  I can't wait to see the pics.  
deb


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you both! I bought a purple cover at the promotional price but didn't use it until a couple of weeks ago.  I must say, I'm really liking it.  It has its imperfections but it's so sleek and light weight.  My Kindle's been in an Amazon cover until a couple of weeks ago when two my kids (who live in North Carolina) came home for a short visit--along with a couple of their friends and I knew they'd want to try out the Kindle.  I was afraid it would flop around in the Amazon cover and the Kindle's case would crack, so....I moved it to the Minisuit cover.  That's where it will stay for now.

Post pictures of the covers y'all choose.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Another winner here! Lovely surprise. I had completely forgotten about the contest. Looking forward to a new RED cover. I really like the one I have now particularly the ability to "easel stand". Great when I'm eating. BTW cover stays on when I charge it, no problem.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I've been using mine for a couple of weeks now and I'm surprised how much I like the easel stand.  In addition to the hands free benefit, I've found that when I'm holding my Kindle in the case, I can prop the back of the cover on my lap while still holding the front of the case (with the Kindle in it), and the weight distribution is great for long periods of hand holding (the Kindle in the case).    I don't know if I explained that well enough for anyone to get the idea, but....it's easy to hold my Kindle in this case.


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Congrats, TippyMN!!!
> 
> Which color did you choose?
> 
> Betsy


Red of course...It's my favorite color  Will let everyone know what this new case is and how well I like it. Hopefully will receive it soon.


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

vg said:


> I won too! I picked Purple this time around and will post pics of the new cover when I receive it (hopefully sometime this week). I'm still really liking the Sleek Cover and hope this one will let me charge my Kindle with the cover left on. Pretty excited!


The company emailed me last night and asked how I liked this new beta cover and then asked if I received it. Not to nitpic, but shouldn't they have asked 'if' I received it and if so how well I liked it? I hope his means that I will get it this week.


----------

